# Lightweight surf casting reels?



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

What do you guys like for a reel in the 3000-4000 size that balances well on a light rod that I don’t have to baby too much in the surf? I’m pretty sold on Spinfishers for heavier use, but I’m looking for something that won’t over power a 4oz rod, but still has a tall enough spool I can get decent casting distance to get a light spoon or jig out to Spanish Mackeral. I really like Diawa and Lews for lightweight inshore reels, but I’m not sold they are ideal for the beach. I am not the most careful surf fisherman so I’m a little nervous to take an unsealed reel on the beach, otherwise the Penn Conflict seems to fit the bill. Any suggestions?


----------



## gdfrontman (Apr 22, 2021)

In my opinion you already named a great choice.... I like my 4500 Spinfisher VI paired w/a St. Croix 9' Mojo Surf rod for pretty much what you mentioned....


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

gdfrontman said:


> In my opinion you already named a great choice.... I like my 4500 Spinfisher VI paired w/a St. Croix 9' Mojo Surf rod for pretty much what you mentioned....





TBAR_94 said:


> What do you guys like for a reel in the 3000-4000 size that balances well on a light rod that I don’t have to baby too much in the surf? I’m pretty sold on Spinfishers for heavier use, but I’m looking for something that won’t over power a 4oz rod, but still has a tall enough spool I can get decent casting distance to get a light spoon or jig out to Spanish Mackeral. I really like Diawa and Lews for lightweight inshore reels, but I’m not sold they are ideal for the beach. I am not the most careful surf fisherman so I’m a little nervous to take an unsealed reel on the beach, otherwise the Penn Conflict seems to fit the bill. Any suggestions?


Daiwa Procyon


----------

